# New from NC



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Yay!!!!! It's Rum's Mom!!!!!!! So glad to see you Mary!!! I think it's all going to be okay!!! Lol. A lot of people I know are showing up here and I'm glad to see ya'll!! lol. This place seems very nice!!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there! Glad to see you made it over here, I just joined too!
Looks like a great forum here!


----------



## Vegashorselady (Jul 21, 2008)

HI, nice to see you here!


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks ya'll! Did you see they have a chat? But new members can't be included. Means we need to really start posting! LOL.....


----------



## Vegashorselady (Jul 21, 2008)

rums_mom said:


> Thanks ya'll! Did you see they have a chat? But new members can't be included. Means we need to really start posting! LOL.....


I did see the chat, I checked the rules here and you have to have 14 posts and be a member for 2 weeks to use it.


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

rums_mom said:


> Thanks ya'll! Did you see they have a chat? But new members can't be included. Means we need to really start posting! LOL.....


I didn't see that!!! This place seems very nice!!! Everyone has been very friendly!!! I was going through withdrawls!!! How many posts do you have to have to chat? I guess I could go look huh? K off to do that!


----------



## Vegashorselady (Jul 21, 2008)

Equine_Woman said:


> rums_mom said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks ya'll! Did you see they have a chat? But new members can't be included. Means we need to really start posting! LOL.....
> ...


We posted at the same time. :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome, Welcome!

I love your avatar by the way! 8) 

May I be so nosey as to ask where ya'll are coming from? Seems like you just flooded in and you all know each other. Not that it's bad.  I love to see new faces in here and to talk to you guys. I'm just curious.


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

mlkarel2010 said:


> Welcome, Welcome!
> May I be so nosey as to ask where ya'll are coming from? Seems like you just flooded in and you all know each other. Not that it's bad.  I love to see new faces in here and to talk to you guys. I'm just curious.


Great to see you, rum's mom!!!!! 

We're all horse.com forum refugees from the "Great Crash of 2008" We're coping about as well as can be expected. Thanks for asking. Tee! Hee!   

We're a pretty good group and promise to behave ourselves. Well, except for MsEddie and Dashie. Those two will have you in ROFL in nothing flat. I seriously don't think I have met (even though I've never met her in real life) anyone funnier than Dashie. We're talking like Ellen DeGeneres funny. MsEddie too of course, but that Dashie just wipes me out. You might want to cover your entire computer with a clear plastic sheet if you are drinking anything.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey! Welcome everyone! I guess I can welcome all three of you's in one shot! 

I'm Tiffanny and I have 3 AQHA Mares 2 AQHA Stallions, 1 Mutt Gelding, 2 Dogs and 1 Son. I guess I should say they all own me..lol! 

Nice to meet you guys! Looking forward to talking to you and getting to see some pictures and hearing some stories of your ponies!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

JackieB said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Welcome!
> ...


Lol. I love horse.com! I totally reviewed the Rambler Pleasure Package, if that even matters. But I never got on the forum. I tried the other day, when this one went down for a little bit, but it didn't let me on. 

Well, Happy to have you guys here, and hopefully we can all become one family! There's a lot more going on in here now too!


----------



## Syble413 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Mary! Thanks for the 411 about this site.  It looks like a great place.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Yay RM is here!!!


----------



## rums_mom (Jul 22, 2008)

JackieB said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome, Welcome!
> ...


I ditto this! Dashie and MsEdds really give my funny bone a boost when I need it the most....sometimes we do have to get out the special jacket for them though..............









Thanks everyone, I thought ya'll forgot about me ::sniff,sniff::


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome MOM!!! And EVERYONE!! Equine and everyone else! This is FoxFireEMT from the other forum!! YAY. I've been on this site for some time now, before the site went down and I think they are very nice.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: HAHAHA The special jacket :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

